# Resources For Civil PE Exam



## Tim_Nelson (Nov 12, 2011)

CivilPeExam.Com categorizes some of the most popular books, videos and classes used to prepare for the Civil PE Examination. If you know of any good references not already on the site, add a comment below, or comment here. I hope this helps!


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 13, 2011)

Tim_Nelson said:


> CivilPeExam.Com categorizes some of the most popular books, videos and classes used to prepare for the Civil PE Examination. If you know of any good references not already on the site, add a comment below, or comment here. I hope this helps!


That looks like a nice site. Thanks.

I didn't even know there was a 2010 HCM. http://www.civilpeexam.com/books/books_transportation.php However - FYI, the exam is still based on the 2000 HCM. http://www.ncees.org/Exams/PE_exam.php so the website should probably list the 2000 HCM, not the 2010.

Similarly, the CA-Seismic exam is still based on the ASCE 7-05, so the website should be updated to list the ASCE 7-05, not the ASCE 7-10. http://www.civilpeexam.com/books/books_seismic.php

You might also want to list the AASHTO Roadside Design Guide (Transportation depth).

Again, thanks.


----------



## geo pe (Dec 17, 2011)

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/tapedreviews/ : I found this review website useful too..


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Dec 17, 2011)

geo pe said:


> http://engineeringre...u/tapedreviews/ : I found this review website useful too..


Thanks geo pe, I already have the Texas A&amp;M videos listed right here on the video page.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 18, 2011)

Tim_Nelson said:


> geo pe said:
> 
> 
> > http://engineeringre...u/tapedreviews/ : I found this review website useful too..
> ...



Tim, so geo gets a thanks for suggesting a link but ptatohed doesn't for pointing out two resources that are not per test code?  Again, as I pointed out over a month ago, the HCM 2010 should be replaced with the HCM 2000 (Transpo depth) and the 7-10 should be replaced with the 7-05 (CA Seismic).


----------

